# Replacing residential sewer line



## threequez (Oct 17, 2006)

Have a general questions for the plumbers out there.....I need to replace an existing sewer line in my home. The existing line is an above grade (hanging) line which I want to replace having the new one below grade. I am not quite sure of the current costs to do a job like this....this is a new line from the inside house trap to the city's street line. approx. 60 ft. of pipe, digging and replacing concrete, new trap and check valve. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

jt


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Please post your question on diychat.com. This forum is for professional contractors only. Thanks!


----------

